# Is this a good buy?



## sdk (Jan 3, 2014)

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W710 16.1MP Point-and-Shoot Digital Camera with Camera Case @ 4.9k ???
Require it for using at home... Please suggest


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2014)

Nope. It doesn't have any kind of mechanical image stabilization.


----------



## sdk (Jan 3, 2014)

^ k,Then what would you suggest for a sub 6k budget?


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2014)

Canon A2400/A3400
Panasonic FH series cameras.


----------



## sdk (Jan 3, 2014)

@nac: TY dude for suggestions,
How is Canon PowerShot A2500 16MP Point-and-Shoot Digital Camera (Silver) with 4GB SD Card, Camera Case @ 4.9k vs the above mentioned sony cam
Need to buy one tommorow, pls help


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2014)

It's same as the Sony, it just has digital image stabilization. The ones I mentioned were the only choices (decent, in my view) you have in this budget.


----------



## sdk (Jan 4, 2014)

SO far I have found only this- Panasonic Lumix DMC-FH4 Point & Shoot Rs.4990 Price in India - Buy Panasonic Lumix DMC-FH4 Point & Shoot Black Online - Panasonic: Flipkart.com
Rest are either out of stock or not listed,
What should I do? 14 MP with image stabiliser or 16.1MP w/o stabiliser?


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't mind about mega pixels... It's nothing. All the cameras nowadays packed with more than necessary/should be/enough megapixels in the camera. 

The models I mentioned should be selling around 6k or under. A3400 and FH10 are available in the price range.


----------

